# I have a new band attachment design



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

i came up with a new idea and then made it and it seems to be a great set up i just have to attach the bands but what my concern is i dont know if i should put pictures of it up because its something i havent seen done before. the bands attach a certain way with certain materials. It is an over the top style. its actually really simple in incredibley effective. let me know what you think.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Post some photos. Haha.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely post pictures with an explanation that we can understand.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Pics Please .


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So do you mean you want opinions on whether or not to post pictures of this new attachment?

Well... ... If this isth my vote on the thuuuper duper top-thhhecret attachment method picturethh, then I vote YES! Pothht tha picturethh!!

PLEATHH!!! ; )


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you mocking me, brah? and it is a super secret because i have never seen it done before



SmilingFury said:


> So do you mean you want opinions on whether or not to post pictures of this new attachment?
> 
> Well... ... If this isth my vote on the thuuuper duper top-thhhecret attachment method picturethh, then I vote YES! Pothht tha picturethh!!
> 
> PLEATHH!!! ; )


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Post a picture and make this thread useful. Chances are its been done.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Are you expect us to sign NDAs? If you aren't posting it in fear of it being 'stolen' then why make a thread about it?

Either way, new or not, we can't tell until we all see it.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> Are you mocking me, brah? and it is a super secret because i have never seen it done before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't want to show us , That's Fine ....... But Why Start The Thread ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Post it. You may be on to something good. If it was already posted you already made the disclaimer. It's all about sharing and fun.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep post it...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Nothing new here move along lol ,btw been out shooting today,first time in months.Took 2,500 ammo came home with 6


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> Are you mocking me, brah?


What's a brah?


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

demented way to spell bro


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Brah I think is a bra that holds up man bits,so Im told lol


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Mj is here looks like i was reported haha,i mean no malice ,just fun times.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Mj is here looks like i was reported haha,i mean no malice ,just fun times.


Copernicus called, he says the world doesn't revolve around you 
I'm just here to check out this earth-shattering new attachment method!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds interesting does it use a chunk of Olive wood?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

M.J said:


> I'm just here to check out this earth-shattering new attachment method!


This is still classified Top Secret. Anybody without an Ultra Clearance and a Double-O license isn't cleared for this one.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

If you post it then you can prove you are the one that invented it.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Nothing new here move along lol ,btw been out shooting today,first time in months.Took 2,500 ammo came home with 6


Did you fire a shot off every 20 seconds or something?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic:

I can't WAIT!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic:

I can't WAIT!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Must be a lot of industrial espionage going on here ! What the heck, post the pics...pls!!!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like ya got a attention getter her my friends...non productive of show of pictures..My opinion~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Sunchierefram said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing new here move along lol ,btw been out shooting today,first time in months.Took 2,500 ammo came home with 6
> ...


 haha! I was out 10 hours it was built up frustration having not been able to shoot out doors because of the constant rain here lol. On a serious note I think if the OP post
A picture he may find its not new at all someone here may have done it already but we will not know unless we can see it.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> Are you mocking me, brah? and it is a super secret because i have never seen it done before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am NOT mocking you. I am thimply regithtering my vote. You aren't asking us what we think about an attachment method ath you refuse to pothht it. Thho you muthht be athhking if we want to thhee it, and I am dying to thhee it. Thho I thhaid thho. 
Now if you are juthht trying to get attention by pothhting an ambiguous pothht on purpothh, congratulathionthh!! Now you have my attenthion, such athh it ithh. 
Lighten up a little, itthh juthht a joke buddy,
SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Im just brain storming here,is the new secret way wrap and tuck method? Lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Really? Brah? First off I don't see any Brahs around here. You will have to look else where's BRAH. if you can't show your method then I take you as just trying to stir things up. You may think that's fun and all. But a lot of us pay a monthly fee around here to not have to deal with trolls. So if you supposedly know something more then what the top slingshot enthusiasts know then you better back it up. Your either a kid that wanted attention and you got in a pickle now, or your a TROLL. sorry guys just sick of the childish bs. Let's just shoot and learn and at the minimum have fun. I'm not looking for an augment and I won't have one on here. So if you have an issue with my statement PM me. I don't know why I go down to this level lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

YO BRAH!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nah just kiddin hehe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 53421


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't tase me brah!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Summary of thread originator's contribution to SSF thus far...

1---Starts a thread (in an open, global internet forum that can be viewed by anybody) in which he tells the entire world he has a big secret and then asks the entire world whether he should disclose his big secret to the entire world or not;

2---Disappears from the SSF environment (despite several suggestions that he disclose his big secret) and retreats to an unknown location somewhere in the Milky Way galaxy;

3---Reappears momentarily in the SSF environment, but only to evidence "righteous" indignation (HA!) over possibly having been mocked by an established SSF member;

4---Disappears (again!) from the SSF environment (despite many outstanding suggestions that he disclose his big secret) and retreats to an unknown location somewhere in the Milky Way galaxy.

Wow! Even if nobody else is, I'm impressed! Based on the evidence available thus far, I suspect the big secret probably involves some sophisticated technology---like maybe an Arrow staple gun. Beyond that, I also suspect this whole silly thing is just a cry for help that's driven by an overpowering need for attention (which obviously isn't being received at home).

Oh, well...I guess we'll never know. On the bright side, at least I got to see a couple pix of a fat guy wearing a brah!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Trying to pull out the secret is like pulling hens teeth and its my opinion like hens teeth the big secret does not exist....prove me wrong by all means brah.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 53423


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Personally I think this whole runaround was worth it if everyone starts calling each other brah.
Know what I mean brahs?
So for that alone, I have to thank the original poster. Thank you. 
Now if you come back on here and say that you invented using super glue to attach bands to a fork, I will have to express my sincere disappointment. Until that time. I have to think you have the coolest new super duper top secret way to attach rubber to a fork that ever existed. You are gonna be RICH dude!! You have to take it on that show SharkTank. Those guys never pass on sick ideas.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Is it the self amalgamating tape mehod? Brah


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 53434


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

What's dis new ting ya discovered?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Brah


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Bob at Draco said:


> If you post it then you can prove you are the one that invented it.


IS THAT TRUE?


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Nothing new here move along lol ,btw been out shooting today,first time in months.Took 2,500 ammo came home with 6


THIS COMMENT ACTUALLY MADE ME LAUGH. THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> Bob at Draco said:
> 
> 
> > If you post it then you can prove you are the one that invented it.
> ...


Not true. He is trying to trick you so he can steal the idea and make MILLIONS with it. Do you have any idea how many millionaires have been made in the slingshot world by stealing ideas? It must be MILLIONS of MILLIONAIRES that stole ideas from inventive people just like you. I wouldn't post it if I were you. But that is just my opinion...

..., BRAH.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Really? Brah? First off I don't see any Brahs around here. You will have to look else where's BRAH. if you can't show your method then I take you as just trying to stir things up. You may think that's fun and all. But a lot of us pay a monthly fee around here to not have to deal with trolls. So if you supposedly know something more then what the top slingshot enthusiasts know then you better back it up. Your either a kid that wanted attention and you got in a pickle now, or your a TROLL. sorry guys just sick of the childish bs. Let's just shoot and learn and at the minimum have fun. I'm not looking for an augment and I won't have one on here. So if you have an issue with my statement PM me. I don't know why I go down to this level lol


CHILL Broski. im not a "troll".Honestly, i made a slingshot. its Oak , i carved hand contour grips in it. im putting a picture up after i come back fromthe beach today.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

S.Evo said:


> Bob at Draco said:
> 
> 
> > If you post it then you can prove you are the one that invented it.
> ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 53436


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Brah? First off I don't see any Brahs around here. You will have to look else where's BRAH. if you can't show your method then I take you as just trying to stir things up. You may think that's fun and all. But a lot of us pay a monthly fee around here to not have to deal with trolls. So if you supposedly know something more then what the top slingshot enthusiasts know then you better back it up. Your either a kid that wanted attention and you got in a pickle now, or your a TROLL. sorry guys just sick of the childish bs. Let's just shoot and learn and at the minimum have fun. I'm not looking for an augment and I won't have one on here. So if you have an issue with my statement PM me. I don't know why I go down to this level lol
> ...


Cool can't wait to see brah!  have fun at the beach.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

SEvo pass it by me via PM and I'll be as honest as I can on whether these guys will nick your idea,with me you're in safe hands brah :naughty:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 53442


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As you will discover, if you decide to seek a patent, patents mean nothing in the slingshot world. Ten minutes after you sell the first one, someone in China will be spitting out 10,000 copies an hour for half your price, assuming it is an actual improvement.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> As you will discover, if you decide to seek a patent, patents mean nothing in the slingshot world. Ten minutes after you sell the first one, someone in
> 
> China will be spitting out 10,000 copies an hour for half your price, assuming it is an actual improvement.


Brah Henry, you forgot the Brah.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Brah ya back from the beach yet? :banana:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

My guess is that by now, the Site Vendors and Manufacturers who have followed this travesty thread are now physically exhausted from having laughed so hard for so long... brah.

Meanwhile, back at the beach ---


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, we've all had our fun, but this is not exactly what we have in mind for a typical discussion on SSF. Let's go to General Off-Topic and see what happens. Please don't get carried away.

S.Evo would not be the first to believe he had a great new invention, and then find out it wasn't a new invention at all. It happened to me, dang that Bill Hays! 

Let's give him a chance to show what he's got.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

The Guy has only been a member a couple of weeks and has only 6 posts.

so i think its only fair to give him a chance , lets not be too hard on him.....

We were all NEW at some stage.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It's interesting how many climbed up his butt early on. He might have other things going on & with the ration of shit he's been receiving it would be nice to see what he has without the critical attitude. he may or may not have something new to us, & it would be nice if folks would back it down a notch or two.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

JonM said:


> It's interesting how many climbed up his butt early on. He might have other things going on & with the ration of **** he's been receiving it would be nice to see what he has without the critical attitude. he may or may not have something new to us, & it would be nice if folks would back it down a notch or two.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nah, just saying Brah :neener:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I think evo should be proud! Look at how much fun we are having over one silly word. Brah. We all knew people said this word this morning but Evo brough it to our lives with such vigor. I salute you and I can't wait to read about the attachment method. We are all just messin' with ya anyway. These is all just jokes man. So when you are ready to lay this attachment method on us, I am all ears. 
Truly, no BS.

Your brah,
SF

Ps: just so you know, I once asked if a natural fork is still a natural fork if you carved it into a different shape. You can't possibly say anything dumber than that so have no fear. : )


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright I done. Lol I just had to add this one.


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought pics were coming after the beach.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

mastersedge said:


> I thought pics were coming after the beach.


Yeah brah?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now you all talk like the west coast !? dudes, just

chillax on the broskie, el vato loco just made a simple

noob mistake. give him some kharma downtime on the

downlow. lets all just drink from the ghetto kegger

and mellow, brah ! :blink: -brain cramp-


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I just shook my head...then laughed till i cried !!!!!!!!!
Oh wait, i thot a brah was what old ladies wear, is the joke on me ?

Still laughing !


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I just giggled a little fart out reading this thread


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

AmmoMike said:


> I just shook my head...then laughed till i cried !!!!!!!!!
> Oh wait, i thot a brah was what old ladies wear, is the joke on me ?
> 
> Still laughing !


Bra










BraH


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tell you what Brahs! Let us stop beating up on the new guy and give him a chance to show what he has.

Nathan could have taken the same crap for flipclips but for his reputation. serving him in good stead.

S.Evo

If you think that you have something new, I will be very pleased to see it.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

HEY EVERYONE I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR DISAPPEARING OFF THE RADAR FOR BIT. LIKE YOU MAY ALREADY KNOW I AM NEW TO THIS COMMUNITY AND I HAVENT FIGURED OUT COMPLETELY HOW TO NAVIGATE THIS WEBSITE. OH AND THAT DAY I WENT TO THE BEACH WAS KILLER bROCHACHOS. MAD HONEYS. SOAKIN UP RAYS AND CATCHIN SOME TASTY WAVES AND COUPLE COLD BREWSKIS.

I attched pictures of the slingshot too. I dont have the tubes attached because i dont have any tubes right now.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

S.Evo said:


> HEY EVERYONE I WANT TO APOLOGIZE FOR DISAPPEARING OFF THE RADAR FOR BIT. LIKE YOU MAY ALREADY KNOW I AM NEW TO THIS COMMUNITY AND I HAVENT FIGURED OUT COMPLETELY HOW TO NAVIGATE THIS WEBSITE. OH AND THAT DAY I WENT TO THE BEACH WAS KILLER bROCHACHOS. MAD HONEYS. SOAKIN UP RAYS AND CATCHIN SOME TASTY WAVES AND COUPLE COLD BREWSKIS.
> 
> I attched pictures of the slingshot too. I dont have the tubes attached because i dont have any tubes right now.


its still not finished i have to clean it up, little sanding, refinning, then some poly or varnish.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I still dont see the new band attachment...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Individual said:


> I still dont see the new band attachment...


:yeahthat:


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

What the Brah.... is this all??? :screwy:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ahhhhh ca mon BRAH!!! Where is the secret attachment??? I was loosing sleep waiting I was so excited. I'm not happy about this broskie.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a serious question for S.Evo.

Do you have any family in Tanzania brah?


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> I have a serious question for S.Evo.
> 
> Do you have any family in Tanzania


No i dont.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

so no one appreciates simplicity. the way that the bands attach is no shown by the angle the pictures were taken. i believe that with many things, the simpler the better.

try to guess what it is im doing to attach the bands.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, now that that is settled. Wassappening with this attachment thing you invented? You got a lot of people waiting on your announcement. You can't let the brahs down can you?


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Ahhhhh ca mon BRAH!!! Where is the secret attachment??? I was loosing sleep waiting I was so excited. I'm not happy about this broskie.


i know you have been anticipating something alittle more," extravagent" butits really very simple


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Guess? You want us to guess??

Brah, the air just sputtered out of your balloon. Good luck with your attachment method. The grandstanding just overpowered the appeal behind "brah".


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you attach is with bra elastic, brah?


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Guess? You want us to guess??
> 
> Brah, the air just sputtered out of your balloon. Good luck with your attachment method. The grandstanding just overpowered the appeal behind "brah".


i will say this, its variation of spanish style, over the top, and i use para cord


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> ... i believe that with many things, the simpler the better. ...


 Apparently not with this thing. 5 days and 5 pages of wit later and you're still dragging your feet. Switch from paracord to sausage casing and then you'll have something no one has done before.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm getting bored.... I have to puke Brahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... uke: :banghead:


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

libel said:


> S.Evo said:
> 
> 
> > ... i believe that with many things, the simpler the better. ...
> ...


thats funny


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

patience is a virtue


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Good god ..... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

<_< i posted a pic earlier on here that gave me an idea as to what he do for attachment. . . screw it ! im posting it on the homemade section. hope you all appreciate the effort . . .  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30479-slingshot-brah/?p=407646


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think wonder womans invisible band attachment magic laso sling shot is awsome.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

The new band attachment idea,the art of attaching bands without really attaching I've just got to love your idea because I can't see it brah.

Now I'm detaching myself from this thread...............detached Lol


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

IS THERE ANYONE STILL FOLLOWING THIS THREAD STILL?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well yeah, 21 people. Come on already, spit out this newfangled awesome revolutionary new band attachment you have that's going to change the entire world of slingshots.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.Evo said:


> IS THERE ANYONE STILL FOLLOWING THIS THREAD STILL?


I BELIEVE YOU LOST ALL CREDIBILITY HERE. BRAH.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

I hope it's not epoxying the paracord to the forks and wrapping it in rubber. I do that to a few of my naturals works well.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> S.Evo said:
> 
> 
> > IS THERE ANYONE STILL FOLLOWING THIS THREAD STILL?
> ...


You've milked it long enough sport. I'm out


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This sounds like gypsy tabs made with looped ParaCord. Nothing new here.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well guys, S.Evo is either a glutton for punishment or a good guy with a sense of humor. He asked me to reopen this thread. Play nice, please.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Well guys, S.Evo is either a glutton for punishment or a good guy with a sense of humor. He asked me to reopen this thread. Play nice, please.


Good Guy with Sense of humor fo sho.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I honestly can say I am confused out of my mind is there a new band attachment method or not?


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

maybe some better pics so we can see what your talking about.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes please send us a close up


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool dog!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

S.Evo said:


> photo (3).JPG


Yo dawg es chill Brah .


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I honestly can say I am confused out of my mind is there a new band attachment method or not?


No nothing new. Just paracord gypsy tabs and using trumark pouch clips on the tabs I think. The dog is a cool little brah though.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> Narcaleptic sling shotter said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can say I am confused out of my mind is there a new band attachment method or not?
> ...


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

i will give my plans and drawings to my reverse microwave is make stuff cold really fast.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice tabs and shooter BRAH! Keep shootin broski.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey guys hope these pictures explain how the paracord was attached. It works extremely well. ENJOY and let me know your thoughts and comments.

Your Bro,

Carlos P. (S.Evo)

*Some percs include*:

very very strong

easily installed

easily removed

easily replaced

easily adjusted

OTT which gives you more sight of the target

No stress on on a single point on the tubes

Looks Gnarly Bros


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

S.Evo said:


> Hey guys hope these pictures explain how the paracord was attached. It works extremely well. ENJOY and let me know your thoughts and comments.
> 
> Your Bro,
> Carlos P. (S.Evo)
> ...


I like it! Nice job. I would sink some small grooves to set the para cord wrap in. Then it will be low pro on the wraps.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I like it! Nice job. I would sink some small grooves to set the para cord wrap in. Then it will be low pro on the wraps.


Thank You. your thoughts are appreciated but i dont think inlaying the paracord is super necessary only because its OTT and when under tension the paracord tends to flatten out. i acually like them raised and i also leave the extra length. it serves as cool looking tassels and make possible to just hand tie it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would secure the tube to the white plug with with a small strip of latex. You don't want to have a slap in the eye. I grew up using these Trumark bands and the tubes do come off. You always want the fork end extra secure and fool proof.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I do like it I will try that when get some tubes it is a smart idea


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

S.Evo,

I am gonna give you the best advice you heard all day.

Make the "dog in sunglasses" picture your avatar.

Be well,
SF


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> I do like it I will try that when get some tubes it is a smart idea


 Thank you. im in Florida too


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> S.Evo,
> 
> I am gonna give you the best advice you heard all day.
> 
> ...


I agree! Just the dog, no slingshot. Will be one of the coolest pics on the forum


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

MJ did something like this long ago if I've not mistaken


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

kobe23 said:


> MJ did something like this long ago if I've not mistaken


I also remember someone, maybe alfshooter, who posted a tutorial on hiw he does his paracord gypsy tabs through a hole in the fork.

Here, I found it:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29300-one-of-my-techniques-gypsy-tabs/?hl=%2Bgypsy+%2Btabs


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

S.Evo said:


> Narcaleptic sling shotter said:
> 
> 
> > I do like it I will try that when get some tubes it is a smart idea
> ...


What part of Florida?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think he is in Milky Way Galaxy Florida. lol


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

treefork said:


> I would secure the tube to the white plug with with a small strip of latex. You don't want to have a slap in the eye. I grew up using these Trumark bands and the tubes do come off. You always want the fork end extra secure and fool proof.


. I have never had that happen to me. i have tested it many times and it is on there very tight. its difficult to even take it off when you want to, unless you know how to do it properly. the only way I get them off is to roll it back on to itself some and then wiggle it off gardually.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> I think he is in Milky Way Galaxy Florida. lol


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

LVO said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > S.Evo,
> ...


Done deal


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> S.Evo said:
> 
> 
> > Narcaleptic sling shotter said:
> ...


Port Saint Lucie. I moved here from NEW JERSEY last year. Possibly moving to West Palm soon.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

SmilingFury said:


> kobe23 said:
> 
> 
> > MJ did something like this long ago if I've not mistaken
> ...


What i have done, i would say, is considerably different then what you have posted a link for. i must say though that the inspiration came from seeing that and spanish style and just trying to combine the best attributes of various techniques. the gypsy tabs are permanently fixed it looks like.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

:koolaid: I made an album. when i take more photos i will just put them in there. :koolaid: :banana:

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/1558-new-attachment-design/


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

He did good work with the natural, but say no devo invent anything, make a hole in a fork and put a thread is older than the Pyramids of Egypt, also want to say that I love the gypsy style and inspired him.

Much encouragement, continue trying.

Regards Alf ....


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

i realized i can also flip the slings shot and shoot it the other way too. its almost better it seems. i would just have to shape the contours on the grip just a little bit to make it more comfortable. it almost seems better because of the curvature of the fork.

Its an its Ambi-Reversable


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> He did good work with the natural, but say no devo invent anything, make a hole in a fork and put a thread is older than the Pyramids of Egypt, also want to say that I love the gypsy style and inspired him.
> 
> Much encouragement, continue trying.
> 
> Regards Alf ....


Thank You Alf,

I dont remember saying i invented something, i might have though, but i dont recall, but i digress. I Just havent ever seen this done before . i think inovavtive would be more accurate.

*Hybrid-Varient Ambi-Reversable* - a term i just made up to describe my slingshot


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

S.Evo said:


> alfshooter said:
> 
> 
> > He did good work with the natural, but say no devo invent anything, make a hole in a fork and put a thread is older than the Pyramids of Egypt, also want to say that I love the gypsy style and inspired him.
> ...


I like your enthusiasm mate, experimenting is fun.

:wave:


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Obrigado


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

This post is dead.

BRAH


----------

